# the blender method?



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Just wondering if someone could give me some info on how to do it and answer a few of my questions. First question is, do you have to do a dry start if using this method? If so how long does it have to be for. Last question is, does it work with all mosses? or could i just crush the moss into a paste and then put a small brushed layer of superglue in the spot where i want it then use another brush and brush some of the blended moss onto the superglue over the wood? I want to try doing this method with fissidens mini on my driftwood.


----------



## JMN16150 (Jul 21, 2012)

I heard that this method works the best with only terrestrial moss.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

i plant to do a 4to1 ratio of Riccardia chamedryfolia/fissidens. Im not really sure if im going to be using fontanus or the fissidens sp mini yet. I might just do a 5/2/2 parts of each. This i think will give me a really nice natural look.


----------



## Rushis (Mar 17, 2015)

I had reasonable luck with a Dry Start method
1) chop up the moss coarsely
2) spread in patches on driftwood
3) keep humid for 1-3 weeks

I chopped fiss and flame moss and spread them on rocks and stickwood. By the time I flooded some moss was attached but it took 2-3 months before the fiss started showing significant growth. If I were to do it over, I would use ricca line and flood immediately. By the time the tank is cycled you could remove the line and the moss will be firmly attached.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Rushis said:


> I had reasonable luck with a Dry Start method
> 1) chop up the moss coarsely
> 2) spread in patches on driftwood
> 3) keep humid for 1-3 weeks
> ...


how long did it take do you think for it to attach to the driftwood? I know how to do emersed setups as i have one now, i just dont know how long i will need to be doing it for before i can flood the tank full of water? The faster the better because my media is already filled with bacteria from my holding tank.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

So has anyone else tried this method? And if so what did you do or add?


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

With all those cracks in there you could just cut pieces of it about 1/2-3/4" long
and with the back of a blade of one of those cheap/thin kitchen knives, push it into each crack.
I have found tha Fissidens F. get too long. They can be cut of course and it will take about a week for them to begin to grow again after you trim them.
I say get too long because it started out looking good when it was short but then after they grew longer/thicker you couldn't tell what the wood looked like at all.
I'm saying two things. I'd use the Mini Fissidens. I'd put it on sparingly only in a few of the cracks and since it grows up better than down, mostly towards the top. It spreads easily on wood. On rocks it tends to just grow longer instead of spreading; but will just much slower.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

When I get home I'll post the picture of the portion I am able to get. Let me know if you think it's long enough. Having never used them before I just looked up pictures of it and it seemed nice but if you think it gets way to big then I'll just get the dissidents mini and mini pellia. The reason for really wanting to do the blender method was so that I can mix the two mosses together to have it grow in with mixtures of the two types making it seem very natural. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shana (Aug 27, 2010)

I have no idea how to help you with moss, I just wanted to say that that is a really beautiful piece of wood. That's going to be a great tank.


----------



## daworldisblack (Jan 12, 2012)

Was at the AGA convention this past weekend and Geroge Farmer brought this method up - his trick was to blend the moss with yogurt - here's his method


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

daworldisblack said:


> Was at the AGA convention this past weekend and Geroge Farmer brought this method up - his trick was to blend the moss with yogurt - here's his method


Im a little confused with his method since he realy doesnt specify what he does, So did he just add the water and yogart and moss to the blender or did he do the mos in blender then dump it all in the water and yogurt then mix it with a spoon? Also i am still really trying to figure out how long it needs to be emersed for before it is safe to add water! here is one of the mosses i will be purchasing(Mini fissidens) It is on 3x2inch steel mesh








I think that it will be enough once i blend it up with mini pellia. What do you guys think?


----------



## daworldisblack (Jan 12, 2012)

treyLcham said:


> Im a little confused with his method since he realy doesnt specify what he does, So did he just add the water and yogart and moss to the blender or did he do the mos in blender then dump it all in the water and yogurt then mix it with a spoon? Also i am still really trying to figure out how long it needs to be emersed for before it is safe to add water! here is one of the mosses i will be purchasing(Mini fissidens) It is on 3x2inch steel mesh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think it matters really - you can dump it all in or blend the moss and then dump that into the water/yougurt mix. You just need it mixed together to apply. As for how long, it depends on how well they're doing - if they are adhered enough and you're satisfied, flood it - could take 2-3 Weeks or more


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

daworldisblack said:


> I dont think it matters really - you can dump it all in or blend the moss and then dump that into the water/yougurt mix. You just need it mixed together to apply. As for how long, it depends on how well they're doing - if they are adhered enough and you're satisfied, flood it - could take 2-3 Weeks or more


alright thanks


----------

